# Cholmid Treatment Cost through NHS



## Neil7210 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi
I wanted some advice and help in regards to costs

Background
Trying to conceive for 2 years and we have been referred to the NHS fertility clinic.
We went through various test such as Semen Analysis, HSG Scan, Blood Tests which all came back clear!
We have now been told to take Cholmid to force the egg releases which will help
Taking Cholmid, they will have to monitor and check the size of the egg by doing scans etc

This is where I got confused, they said NHS does not fund this type of treatment and we will have to pay for it. Its £300 the whole cycle tracking treatment

I wanted to know if anyone gone through NHS have had to pay for this part of the treatment or is this covered by NHS?

To be more specific, I am going through Homerton Fertility Clinic in Hackney London

Thanks and appreciate your responses.


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

Clomid would usually be available on the NHS including the follicle tracking scans, although I'm not sure whether it would be funded if you or your partner have a child already. Different doctors seem to prefer to do follicle tracking scans differently, but it is always a good idea to have your first cycle monitored by scanning to check you don't have a large number of eggs about to emerge at the same time. And also a good idea to have a blood test on the first cycle to check on ovulation. If you're NHS funded, several months of Clomid are normally put on the same prescription (and if you need to go onto a higher dose you can double up the pills) and I think someone mentioned a cost of £40 for Clomid privately. The other £260 would probably cover an internal scan and blood test.

Hopefully someone will be along soon who can answer the question more specifically.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I had clomid previously with tracking scan complete cost covered by the NHS.  My partner amd I didn't have children at the time.  Perhaps it's your circumstances which prevent NHS funding.
TCCx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Neil 

Happy to be corrected if anyone knows different but like said I think it will differ with your CCG, it's not the NHS that don't fund its your CCG who doesn't if that's the case, my CCG would fund for eg 3-6 cycles of Iui before IVF (I didn't use them as my tubes are knackered) so I imagine your CCG won't fund ovulation induction for whatever reason (could be partners age/weight/previous children/egg reserve for eg?)

Best thing to do is call your CCG today and ask for the assisted conception criteria for your CCG, they should be able to email it to you straight away 

I had to pay NHS prescription fees for my IVF meds, didn't mind at all obviously but I know a lot don't, it's different everywhere you go 

Good luck 

L


----------

